# Found female Ferret in Runcorn area



## danniehowens (May 25, 2010)

If you have a female ferret missing in the runcorn area please contact the Laurals vets in the old town runcorn who will put you in contact with us. we are currently fostering her. Hopefully her owner will turn up soon.


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

there is one posted one here that was lost in warrington which is not that far from Runcorn for a lost animal


----------

